
David Bowie about the Internet - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0-51IkWpFE
======
tosh
#1 YouTube comment: "The accuracy of his ideas on the internet is so precise
and prophetic it's even scary.﻿"

10:36
[https://youtu.be/Q0-51IkWpFE?t=10m36s](https://youtu.be/Q0-51IkWpFE?t=10m36s)

